# 1990 Shogun Catalog - Ninja / Prairie Breaker Team



## simon.young (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm looking for a Shogun Catalog from 1990 / 1989. Or close to that time period. Links to or scans from would be great! Any build information / geo etc.

Thanks


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

simon.young said:


> I'm looking for a Shogun Catalog from 1990 / 1989. Or close to that time period. Links to or scans from would be great! Any build information / geo etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Probably no help here. I had a couple of Shoguns in the mid-'80s. One was a Prairie Breaker Pro in a smaller (women's) size, with a 24" front wheel, painted rainbow (stolen). The other is a large Team Issue (23"?), the full Tange Prestige frame. Still have it; recently used by a bro-in-law; has an IRD ti fork. I looked for print material, but no longer have it. Good luck with your project.


----------



## simon.young (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for having a look, someone must have a catalog... somewhere.

Any pics of your Team Issue? Shimano 600?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

My 86 prairie breaker pro.

I rode that bike hard on trails, and 10 mile commutes from manayunk to center city philadelphia for years.

It's still extremely fun to ride.

I have the owners manual somewhere, and the review mountain bike magazine did about it, including the cover shot which shows the same bike I got. I'll see if I can dig them out, if you want scans or anything.


----------



## simon.young (Sep 12, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> My 86 prairie breaker pro.
> 
> I rode that bike hard on trails, and 10 mile commutes from manayunk to center city philadelphia for years.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd definitely be interested. I found a review of my PB Team pictured in the first post - thats a 1991. There's an thread on BNA (australian) dedicated to shoguns if anyone is interested. Australian Cycling Forums - Shogun Appreciation Society


----------



## sekop (Mar 18, 2011)

any info about this model and year?


----------



## simon.young (Sep 12, 2014)

Did you have any luck with the shimano date codes? And what is the serial number?


----------

